# Favorite magazine? Food Arts is no more.



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Food Arts Magazine has ceased publication. I was a big fan but am wondering which magazine will fill the void left by them. What other magazines provide the same type of industry coverage? Which do you prefer? 

Of course, if this is in the wrong forum, please move to the correct one.


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm a sucker for lucky peach. Kinda all about it.


----------



## food enthusiast (Oct 21, 2015)

Art culinaire is the best food mag out there.

https://www.artculinairemagazine.com


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I don't really consider Art Culinaire a "magazine," although I guess techincally it is considered a magazine.  Right now, personally, I don't have any magazine subscriptions although I regularly pic up Saveur.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Pete said:


> I don't really consider Art Culinaire a "magazine," although I guess techincally it is considered a magazine. Right now, personally, I don't have any magazine subscriptions although I regularly pic up Saveur.


I collected the first 100 books of Art Culinaire and I can tell you that these are not magazines.

I DO however, call them "Food Porn"

The food presentations are incredible, and the profiles of the contributing Chefs are fantastic.

The recipes, however; leave a lot to be desired.

They are hard to follow, they assume a lot, they also leave out ingredients, and they undermine the ability of the follower to understand and re-create their recipes.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Chefross, I totally agree with what you say.  It is beautiful food porn, but I too found that many of the recipes had issues with them.


----------

